# Smoking & bagging turkey lunch meat



## Smokey Lew (May 1, 2010)

I used to buy sliced hickory smoked turkey at Costco for sandwiches. It's our favorite lunch meat. However, it was also expensive. About $12.00 for a two pound pack.

Since joining this blog, I've seen a lot of posts that have inspired me to try things I wouldn't have thought about a few months ago. Now it's time to do my own smoked turkey lunch meat.

Purchased frozen turkey roast (two to a case) at Restaurant Depot for $2.10 a lb.




Seasoned with a mixture of Wolfe's original & citrus rub and put on the WSM with a few Italian sweet sausages.




Smoked and ready




Had some for dinner with wild rice and asparagus now it's time to slice and bag the rest.







It's in the bag.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 1, 2010)

Looks great Lew. I'd love to have a slicer!


----------



## Griff (May 1, 2010)

Good job Lew. slicers and foodsavers are a great combo.


----------



## bbquzz (May 1, 2010)

Great lookin' sandwich fixin's Lew, watch your fingers with that slicer


----------



## Vermin999 (May 1, 2010)

Awesome looking lunch meat and sausage Lew.


----------



## californiagrillin (May 1, 2010)

That looks great Lew.


----------



## bigwheel (May 1, 2010)

Fine job. Bet that taste mo betta than the stuff in the deli. 

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (May 1, 2010)

What Scotty said!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 2, 2010)

Work smarter, not harder. Plus it's fun. You can't buy that quality at the store. Great job!

Pigs


----------



## surfinsapo (May 3, 2010)

That is a very smart idea man... Lunch meat for a LONG time!!!


----------



## GrillMan10 (May 3, 2010)

Awesome looking lunch meat.  With it looking that long I doubt it will last long.  :P


----------



## Tri Tip (May 4, 2010)

Hay Lew.

That looks so good. I got the Restaurant Depot membership through the California BBQ Association. 
I'm soooo trying this again. 

I've done em a few times myself as well as roast beef. Got the meat slicer off Craigslist too.
What wood did you use on the turkey. I've mastered roast beef but the turkey always comes out tasting like pungent doo doo!
Especially when I usto use the blue K. RO seems the best but like I said, the wood smoke, I just can't seem to get right. I've gone heavy and light. Mostly used Hickory and/or apple. Did you go low and slow or 350 and short???
Any advice will be well appreciated. 

Thanks again 
Mike.


----------



## Smokey Lew (May 4, 2010)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> Hay Lew.
> 
> That looks so good. I got the Restaurant Depot membership through the California BBQ Association.
> I'm soooo trying this again.
> ...


Hey Mike, I used three 2" x 4" (approximate) chunks of Pecan and 2 to 3 equal size hunks of Apple for the turkey breast. I've never had good luck using Hickory. It's to intense when I use it in my WSM. 

The temp was between 325 and 340. Also used a lot of Wolfe's original rub mixed with his citrus blend. I love the taste.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 4, 2010)

Scotty & Poof, about $90 for a decent one, I just got one this year! I vote for Lew as rookie of the year! Excellent job buddy!


----------



## Griff (May 4, 2010)

Nick, you're right on both counts. Lew should get rookie of the year. And Amazon has a Chef's Choice that I have been using on sale for $99.
http://www.amazon.com/Choice-610-Premiu ... 705&sr=8-3


----------



## Smokey Lew (May 4, 2010)

Griff said:
			
		

> Nick, you're right on both counts. Lew should get rookie of the year. And Amazon has a Chef's Choice that I have been using on sale for $99.
> http://www.amazon.com/Choice-610-Premiu ... 705&sr=8-3


Hey thanks guys. Your comments make me feel real good. The truth is that I'm just mimicking what I saw you guys do on this blog in earlier posts. I got the same slicer through Amazon. It works great and you can't beat the price.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 10, 2010)

I'm late getting in on this thread.  I am going to start bagging my own sliced meats very soon.  My doctor has advised me to lower my sodium intake.  I never really thought about turkey or ham from the store have a lot of sodium but when use by dates are 2 months out there is only one way that can be.

I think Lew is on to something.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 10, 2010)

Cliff, I stopped buying cold cuts from the store 3 years ago. My blood pressure was threw the roof and just this past Jan. the DR. told me he was putting me on cholesterol medicine. I told him let me change my diet first and see if that will help. I started exercising more and cut back on the amounts I eat and tried a holistic approach that my FIL has done for other things. The weight has gone down, the BP has gone down to the point that I may get off the BP pills and the cholesterol has gone down significantly. Stop eating that crap!


----------

